# Be the first to experience new product and get cash incentive



## UserTrendz

Would you like to be the first to test new products and have an influence in improving product design and usability? If your profile matches the requirement, you'll be invited to try out the product in person and give your honest feedback. Real consumer experience and feedback is the most valuable to better product creation and a cash incentive will be given to participants at the end of the session. 

This is not a sales advertisement. My role is to provide a link from the consumers to product makers to create better products for users.

Please email me at [a272720 @ yahoo . com . sg] for more information. :ranger:

Kindly include your nationality and work industry (if you're currently working) in your email.

Thank you.


----------

